# Second batch



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Now that the first batch of eggs has grown, the second batch is starting out much better. Hopefully we have learned from our mistakes and can have more success this time around. Our first hatch of bbs didn't go too well, so I found a lfs that had some. The fry had to eat some frozen bbs and crushed Hikari chiclid pellts on their second day. They ate it, but not as voraciously as the live bbs. They are off to a good start, so we'll see how they do this time!









View attachment 119485


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

good luck man, i read your last post a while back and im sure the things you learned will help you to correct your selves and allow a higher mortallity rate.

Good luck


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, there is a ton of them!! Sounds great so far. Glad to hear that the second time around is going much better for you. Good luck, and keep up the great work!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

so cool looking.
You lucky bastard.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I counted...and there is approx...731 fry

am i correct??

JK...good luck with this spawn!!.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

[quote name='Louie D' date='Sep 13 2006, 08:46 AM' post='1612516']
I counted...and there is approx...731 fry

am i correct??

















Good luck with the little ones!


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I counted...and there is approx...731 fry


Are you CRAZY?

I counted 732.









Sorry to hear about your Exodons.







The writing was on the wall with that one.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats and good luck


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

good luck you son of a


----------

